# Regen-Overall für Schlamm & Dreck



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (20. Februar 2014)

Hi IBC-Freunde,

Kann mir jemand einen günstigen funktionierenden Regen-Overall empfehlen?
Ich meine damit eine Art Ganzkörperregenjacke für Regentage und Schlammschlachten. Die Protektoren möchte ich dann drunter anziehen.

Speziell fürs Mtb habe ich nur den IXS All-Wetter Pro Overall gefunden:
(http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...etter-Pro-Overall-Gr-XL-schwarz-Mod-2014.html). Ist der den Preis wert?
Fürs Motorrad gibt eine größere Auswahl an Regenoveralls, die zum Teil auch noch um einiges günstiger sind. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2014)

Motorrad Regenkombis sind dafür vollkommen ungeeignet, weil die dafür ausgelegt sind den Fahrer trocken zu halten, bei sehr geringer sportlichen Betätigung. Kampfsportler nennen sowas Abschwitzanzüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (21. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den ixs bei nem dh rennen gekauft. Finde er ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## Rolf1962 (27. Februar 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Motorrad Regenkombis sind dafür vollkommen ungeeignet, weil die dafür ausgelegt sind den Fahrer trocken zu halten, bei sehr geringer sportlichen Betätigung. Kampfsportler nennen sowas Abschwitzanzüge.


Muss dem zustimmen. Bereits beim anziehen kommt man ins Schwitzen, speziell im Sommer. Und das obwohl die Atmungsaktiv sind, also gefühlt tatsächlich nicht mehr so voll Plastikfolie.

Am Besten Regenjacke mit Unterarmlüftung, da geht trotz Regenschauer meist nix rein und Regenhose die schön hoch geht, so dass ein Übergang von ca. 10 cm gegeben ist. Getrennt deshalb besser, weil man beweglicher bleibt und Unterwegs diese Pelle auch anziehen kann ohne verrenkungen.


----------



## Vince683 (10. März 2014)

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich einmal die Empfehlung für Regenschlachten gelesen:
http://army-warehouse.com/regenschutz/1779-bh-nasseschutzanzug-fur-kradfahrer-oliv-neu.html

Auch wenn es offensichtlich für Motorradfahrer bestimmt ist, die Balance zwischen wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv ist immer schwierig. Attraktiv scheint hier vor allem der Preis zu sein.


----------



## Kami (10. März 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal so ein IXS-Kondom. Habs mir dann in Steinach zerrissen und das Ding war so freundlich, sich bei der Abfahrt dauernd im Sattel zu verfangen, weswegen ich nicht mehr g'scheit treten konnten und voller Hass und noch langsamer als irgendwie vertretbar unten an gekommen bin. Macht mich jetzt, fast zwei Jahre später, noch fürchterlich aggressiv.

Regenhose + Regenjacke ist definitiv für Radfahrer die allerbeste Lösung! Regenhose sollte nicht die allerteuerste sein, da man sie nach dem ersten Sturz meist eintüten kann.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2016)

Ich grabe den Thread mal aus da ich ebenfalls einen Regenoverall suche. Meine Vaude Lumium Hose ist bald im Sitzbereich durch, jedenfalls nicht mehr 100% ig dicht wie ich diese Woche bei strömenden Regen feststellte. Trotz Regenklamotten (Hose/ Jacke) war der Arsch durchgenässt nach 21km.

Jetzt habe ich Raincombi aus Österreich gefunden, die Frage ist halt ob der Overall sein Geld wert ist (269,- €).
http://www.raincombi.at/shop/regenoverall-regenjacke-convertible/

Hat jemand von euch evtl. sogar einen von dieser Firma?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## --- (12. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Trotz Regenklamotten (Hose/ Jacke) war der Arsch durchgenässt


Du wirst auch mit einem 100% wasserdichten Teil eine nasse Arschfalte haben. Nicht wegen dem Regen sondern weil du schwitzt wie ein Schwein.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich grabe den Thread mal aus da ich ebenfalls einen Regenoverall suche. Meine Vaude Lumium Hose ist bald im Sitzbereich durch, jedenfalls nicht mehr 100% ig dicht wie ich diese Woche bei strömenden Regen feststellte. Trotz Regenklamotten (Hose/ Jacke) war der Arsch durchgenässt nach 21km.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich Raincombi aus Österreich gefunden, die Frage ist halt ob der Overall sein Geld wert ist (269,- €).
> http://www.raincombi.at/shop/regenoverall-regenjacke-convertible/
> ...


Der Dirtlej Dirtsuit is nix für dich?
An dem überlege ich seit ein paar Tagen hin und her.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Du wirst auch mit einem 100% wasserdichten Teil eine nasse Arschfalte haben. Nicht wegen dem Regen sondern weil du schwitzt wie ein Schwein.



daher sollte es ja atmungsaktiv sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der Dirtlej Dirtsuit is nix für dich?



Den kannte ich nicht, liest sicher aber gut 
Schön wäre es halt wie die Beinlänge nicht halb 3/4 wäre sondern ganz runter geht.






So läuft einem die Soße dann ja an den Beinen runter, da helfen Überschuhe auch nichts.

In erster Linie will ich damit trocken und sauber nach 21km in meinem Büro Morgens ankommen  Auf Trailtouren wäre mir das dann wurscht ...

edit:

Aber ich lese gerade, die Beine sind abnehmbar, also sollten die laut Schrittlängentabelle auch bis runter gehen

http://www.dirtlej.de/dirtsuit-core-edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Den kannte ich nicht, liest sicher aber gut
> Schön wäre es halt wie die Beinlänge nicht halb 3/4 wäre sondern ganz runter geht.
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts seit dieser Saison auch mit langen Beinen die sich auch noch abzippen lassen.

http://www.dirtlej.de/dirtsuit-core-edition


----------

